# 4x4 barrel



## Fractured Toenail (Aug 23, 2019)

Once I was solving my barrel and an idea Came to mind.
“What if I sand off the edges and corners of a 4x4 , fill the gaps, and sticker it like a barrel cube?”
This is primarily based of legoboyz3’s idea.(Z3cubing now)
In his video he made a 2x2 barrel out of a 2x2.
I think I will get a decent 4x4 and turn it into a barrel.
Any suggestions of budget 4x4s?


----------



## aerocube (Aug 23, 2019)

i hear the meilong 4x4 is pretty good,you could try that


----------

